# apple TV (ethernet ou wi-fi)



## steflevrai (24 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir un apple TV, et j'ai une freebox avec une carte Wifi.

Actuellement j'ai parammétré mon apple TV en wifi.

Je me demandais si je ne devais pas plutôt connecter directement le cable ethernet sur l'apple TV, et faire jouer à celui le rôle de la carte Wifi de la freebox (peu performante).
Est-ce possible, avantage et inconvénient ?
(je n' y suis pas arrivé)

Je me posais cette question car mon Imac G5 capte un faible signal de la freebox (2) et j'espérai qe via l'apple TV cela augmenterait ce signal.

Autre question,  tout est en noir et blanc sur ma TV ......
Ma tv est trop ancienne (Samsung composite) ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Stéphane


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
Oui tu peux configurer ton appleTV pour &#234;tre un point d'acc&#232;s mais bon courage, les tutos sont en anglais et il faut conna&#238;tre un peu comment marche Mac OS X en Terminal pour le faire car il n'existe pas de solution toute faite...d&#233;sol&#233;.

Pour la couleur, il faut une TV en HD soit en HDMI soit avec les 3 YUV. Je pense que tu as mis que le vert sur ton entr&#233;e composite ? Dans ce cas, c'est normal !

Tu es bon pour changer de TV ou alors d'acheter 3-4 adaptateurs qui finissent par transformer le signal en analogique..


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

Re,
Finalement j'ai trouvé un tuto, j'ai pas testé:

http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=51752


----------

